# Beans - How much and how often?



## breakfastpie (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi all

I'm doing some research about selling coffee online. I would like to get responses to a few simple questions:

1. How much coffee do you typically buy online in a single purchase?

2. How regularly do you buy coffee online?

3. How much coffee do you consume at home per week?

4. Do you sign up to any coffee subscriptions? How long for?

5. What do you consider to be a reasonable postage charge per order?

Thanks for reading!

Ben


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

1. 1kg

2. Once a month

3. 3-5 coffees per day at 18g per coffee maybe more, maybe less

4. Nope... Like trying different coffees

5. £3


----------



## badger28 (Jan 5, 2013)

1) 1kg

2) once a month

3) 2 espressos each day (17g doses) for me. 1 for my other half.

4) not yet as I am new so want to experiment and find what I like before I settle (if I ever do)

5) 3 quid also. If smokey barn can do it for that then surely so can everyone!


----------



## jakeapeters (May 20, 2013)

1) 500g (excluding subscription)

2) Fortnightly

3) 1 x 19.5g as pourover, 2-3 x 20g as espresso

4) I have a Hasbean In My Mug subscription, 250g a week for 3 months at £71 I think

5) £3 on 500g, £4 on 1kg+


----------



## gtanny (Jan 6, 2013)

double post sorry


----------



## gtanny (Jan 6, 2013)

1. 1kg

2. once a month

3. depends on shift pattern but averaged out about 2-3 double shot lattes a day

4. Never have been directly with a specific roaster but currently with a group on this forum (DSOL)

5. around £2-4 as long as they are not profitting from postage thats fine (obviously there is cost for packaging but with coffee its not much more then a larger bag)


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

1. 1kg 
plus

2. once a month

3. 7 16g shot lattes a day

4. currently trying everything to i find my favourite
(usualy half an order with my brother so we end up ordering 2-3kg then half)

5. £3 seems the going rate (and as has been said as long as they are not adding anything on top for postage ) a little extra would seem to be okay


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

1. 2-3kg

2. Once every 2 months

3. 2-3 doubles a day

4. No

5. Depends on the size of the order


----------



## breakfastpie (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies. You guys love your coffee!


----------

